# Lemon Stilton - need ideas



## jkath (Dec 31, 2007)

My wonderful sister gave me a half wheel of Lemon Stilton (YUM!!), and I want to make sure I use it in many capacities. 
Of course it's fantastic by itself, but does anyone have any ideas I could use?

PS - Verablue, I immediately thought of you when I saw this!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 3, 2008)

jkath, here is a website that has stilton recipes.  I don't think I have ever tried stilton cheese before.  

http://www.stiltoncheese.com/simple.cfm


----------



## jkath (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW! Thanks so very much!

You really need to try this cheese, sierra...it's consistency is amazingly similar to a dry cheesecake.


----------



## merstar (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi jkath,

Check these out!
98 Recipes Which include Stilton cheese as ingredients | Recipezaar


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 3, 2008)

I am thinking lemon stilton stuffed chicken...with spinach and herbs...  

Fresh spinach, thyme, rosemary, lemon stilton, garlic,  toss in a bowl.  cut a slit in large chicken breasts and stuff..  butter and season the outside of the chicken, place in a roasting pan and roast fairly slow with the slit up so the mixture doesn't run out..   

OR use thick pork chops/pork loin etc.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 3, 2008)

I wish I could help jkath but I haven't a clue.  All I can say is WOW - it must be awesome!  We have some really nice Stilton here at the shop - but lemon Stilton certainly has my interest up!!!!!  One thing comes to mind for a bit of it - mix with some chopped walnuts and add a bit of port for a spread - let sit for a couple hours in the fridge.  From there it might be a nice little topper on steak thinned out with a bit of cream)


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 3, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I wish I could help jkath but I haven't a clue.  All I can say is WOW - it must be awesome!  We have some really nice Stilton here at the shop - but lemon Stilton certainly has my interest up!!!!!  One thing comes to mind for a bit of it - mix with some chopped walnuts and add a bit of port for a spread - let sit for a couple hours in the fridge.  From there it might be a nice little topper on steak thinned out with a bit of cream)



Ooh..  maybe add some crab meat, and put on top of a steak as it grilled. 

Grill one side, flip the put the mix on and cover....


----------



## jkath (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeff, the chicken idea is absolutely what I was looking for! Thank you so much!!

elf, I've got to do something like that too...only making a couple of changes, due to allergies to walnuts and port(!)

Love the idea for over steak...never thought of it going with steak but why not? And dh loves to grill as often as possible.

Thanks you two!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 4, 2008)

Now I want more!

Make a sandwich with slices of turkey, the cheese and arugula on a very dark bread.

Toss it with sauteed mushrooms.

Pasta, pignoli nuts, roasted red peppers and pancetta. (yum!)

Under a poached egg, served with lox.


----------



## jkath (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks vb! I particularly like options 1 & 3...(of course anything with pasta and pancetta is great)


----------

